# Mass shooting in near Baltimore



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Seeing reports of a mass shooting near Baltimore MD. Apparently is still going on no numbers reported yet on shooter or victims.

https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2018...ting-active-shooting-aberdeen-harford-county/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

3 people...

So what is the definition of "Mass" in a mass shooting is it 2 or is it 15 or is it 1?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> 3 people...
> 
> So what is the definition of "Mass" in a mass shooting is it 2 or is it 15 or is it 1?


I *think* the FBI defines it as 3 or more victims, not counting if the shooter suicides.
I might be wrong on that, but that's the metric I've heard used.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I *think* the FBI defines it as 3 or more victims, not counting if the shooter suicides.
> I might be wrong on that, but that's the metric I've heard used.


Of course Im old so Singular meant 1.

A couple meant 2.

Several was 3 or more.

Mass was a term used for- noun
a body of coherent matter, usually of indefinite shape and often of considerable size:

But what do I know maybe Its Alzheimers kicking in?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

3 dead and multiple shot is all they are reporting at this time. Is that enough for yeah??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> 3 dead and multiple shot is all they are reporting at this time. Is that enough for yeah??


I suppose it is but its still a yawner. Its just another day and another mental illness that will push for more control blaming a object that cant do anything on its own without human intervention.

So lets get more control over Little Debbies so nobody gets fat, lets ban motor vehicles so nobody gets hurt in a auto crash, lets ban hammers because the nails head is sore and finally lets make some more gun free environments because the news doesn't get good ratings from a singular shooting.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> 3 people...
> 
> So what is the definition of "Mass" in a mass shooting is it 2 or is it 15 or is it 1?


Right?! The word was chosen for its dramatic effect pure and simple. As if the loss of one life means less. Statistics can be played many ways.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Turns out, this was a female shooter with a 9mm Glock handgun.
3 have died, 3 others injured with 1 critical, and the shooter killed herself.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...multiple-victims-police-respond-scene-n911386


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I learned that single is one, a couple is two, a few is three to six, several is seven or more.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's a couple shootings in a couple days.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I suppose it is but its still a yawner. Its just another day and another mental illness that will push for more control blaming a object that cant do anything on its own without human intervention.
> 
> So lets get more control over Little Debbies so nobody gets fat, lets ban motor vehicles so nobody gets hurt in a auto crash, lets ban hammers because the nails head is sore and finally lets make some more gun free environments because the news doesn't get good ratings from a singular shooting.


 Yeah I'm sure those that are dead or wounded really care about Twinkies.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I learned that single is one, a couple is two, a few is three to six, several is seven or more.


Well how many are a Gaggle?

*Rancher*


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

azrancher said:


> Well how many are a Gaggle?


Wings or beaks?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Wings or beaks?


Beaks, if I need to know wings then I need to know mild, medium, or spicy, and Ranch dressing or sweet and sour...

*Rancher*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Yeah I'm sure those that are dead or wounded really care about Twinkies.


Twinkies and Little Debbie's are not even close.

So are you insinuating I should be upset or I should join George in his campaign to take away the 2nd?

Fact is I'm stone cold to it numb feel nothing.
I can't feel sorry for the sheep that won't protect themselves.

End the madness by taking the mentally ill and putting them back in round rubber rooms. Stop the use of the prescription drugs that have stupid kids pulling copy cat killings.
Stop the media from sensationalizing these "mass" killings.

Until then its just another day and I won't bat an eye.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Turns out, this was a female shooter with a 9mm Glock handgun.
> 3 have died, 3 others injured with 1 critical, and the shooter killed herself.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...multiple-victims-police-respond-scene-n911386


But she, the shooter, identified as male, a black lesbian **** butch dude.

On GMA this morning, Robin Roberts expressed her sadness when they showed a photo of the shooter. Because she's racist like that. Seeming to overlook the fact that this whacko just murdered a FEW people.

I'm guessing this will be the last we hear of the shooter as she/he doesn't fit the anti gun profile. Either that or they will try to vindicate her/his actions because she/he has been a victim her/his entire life. After all, it must be whities fault she/he didn't receive this or that growing up in the projects of Trenton, NJ..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting how this thread has gone down the toilet. Started out as a notification of a shooting and has slid down the slope to be a big joke. Now we are talking about wing sauce, for Christ sake. 

What I'm SAYING, just to be clear, is this isn't the time or place get hung up on a number or make a joke. Goes to show the slide of our society and what's acceptable.

Sure I'm sick of the media and how it plays out, I agree 100%. Yes, I to am getting numb to all the violence day after day. However I would start another thread and air out my issues. Out of respect for those involved.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Interesting how this thread has gone down the toilet. Started out as a notification of a shooting and has slid down the slope to be a big joke. Now we are talking about wing sauce, for Christ sake.
> 
> What I'm SAYING, just to be clear, is this isn't the time or place get hung up on a number or make a joke. Goes to show the slide of our society and what's acceptable.
> 
> Sure I'm sick of the media and how it plays out, I agree 100%. Yes, I to am getting numb to all the violence day after day. However I would start another thread and air out my issues. Out of respect for those involved.


Sorry I'm just not feeling it! Its just another tricky day.

Guess I should have wore a black suit and said a bunch of stuff I don't mean.

Bottom line arm yourself and always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Another "When Liberals Attack " incident boys , the violence I predicted for this summer was not organized or large scale so we now move into the fall vote and huge potential for the Far left & left to ramp it up in an organized way .


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The media covers these incidents in a sensational way in an effort to keep the public scared. Scared people watch the news, more people watching the news raises their advertising revenue. Some of it is about pushing an agenda, but the biggest agenda is making more money. Murders like this are sad and I don't mean to trivialize it, but it amounts to less killing than a slow weeknight in most major cities. The reason murders in places like Chicago, and Detroit are so lightly covered is because they don't scare people in Albuquerque and keep them watching the news. Same thing goes for the weather, keep them scared, keep them tuned in.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> The media covers these incidents in a sensational way in an effort to keep the public scared. Scared people watch the news, more people watching the news raises their advertising revenue. Some of it is about pushing an agenda, but the biggest agenda is making more money. Murders like this are sad and I don't mean to trivialize it, but it amounts to less killing than a slow weeknight in most major cities. The reason murders in places like Chicago, and Detroit are so lightly covered is because they don't scare people in Albuquerque and keep them watching the news. Same thing goes for the weather, keep them scared, keep them tuned in.


That has been the motto of all newscasters for as long as I can remember. If it bleeds, it leads. Gotta pay the bills. Now if it's a liberal, the story dies quickly. If it's a conservative, it fits their agenda and the follow up stories just keep going and going and going.


----------

